# First horse show!!!



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey! I'm so happy! I wanted to upload pics before I shared but on September 11th I went into my very first horse show with my lease Cheyenne!!    I will make an album of it soon but so far I just have pics on Cheyenne's page! Cheyenne the sorral Quarter Horse you will probably be able to tell the show pics from the random pics that I took of her but incase you don't I'll make an album soon and share! If you DON'T look at her age that's on her profile, then how old do you think she is?? (I know the answer I was just wondering how old you thought she really was.) So when you go to her page then don't look at her age, I want you to guess! haha! So ya please comment (nicely) thanks!!!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

the first 3 pics are show pics, then from pic #5 - 8 are show pics and then pic # 19 and up are all show pics as well! Don't worry I'll start with an album soon!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

You guys look really good together. Since I already peeped at her age I'll just say she doesn't look it. She's a great looking gal.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks! I just started leasing her on June 9th so I've been practically living at the barn! lol
and ya I got a lot of comments on her age!


----------



## kellylife (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice post.

_______________

Zumba DVD 
Supernatural DVD 
Weeds DVD 
Lost DVD 1-6


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks  haha


----------



## Dressagelover2 (Aug 6, 2010)

cute pics


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

thx! I went to my second show in October and I did WAY better though!


----------

